# Anyone flew out of Mexico City with a dog?



## Miniflexalex (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm going to fly next Tuesday from Mexico City to Germany with you two yellow labs. 
I'm wondering if anyone else has first hand experience with this? 

It is a 12hr flight plus about 3 hrs for check in and getting the dogs back. 
I also have a five hour drive to Mexico city (coming from Leon). 

I'm wondering if there is a place at the airport where I can take my dogs for potty before the long flight. 

I'm kind of worried, poor little pups. 

Thanks for all help/ advise/ feedback you can provide.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Dogs*



Miniflexalex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm going to fly next Tuesday from Mexico City to Germany with you two yellow labs.
> I'm wondering if anyone else has first hand experience with this?
> ...


I did it about three years ago and there was no place for the dogs, just walking around outside the airport. Buy disposable nappies at the vet shop and don't give them too too much to drink which is easier said than done, I know.
It took me well over an hour to check in the dogs cos the dept checked everything including the vet's licence, etc., and then the dog (we did it with a second dog, a year later). Then, we took the dog where we had to check in, put her in the cage and she was taken off while luggage was checked in.
We arrived to Madrid and the dog came first off the carousel and likewise the second one the following year.
Good luck.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

Justina said:


> I did it about three years ago and there was no place for the dogs, just walking around outside the airport. Buy disposable nappies at the vet shop and don't give them too too much to drink which is easier said than done, I know.
> It took me well over an hour to check in the dogs cos the dept checked everything including the vet's licence, etc., and then the dog (we did it with a second dog, a year later). Then, we took the dog where we had to check in, put her in the cage and she was taken off while luggage was checked in.
> We arrived to Madrid and the dog came first off the carousel and likewise the second one the following year.
> Good luck.


If I bring my dog in from the US do I need any special paperwork? its a chi can it just blend in?


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Us doggy*



ZaPatton said:


> If I bring my dog in from the US do I need any special paperwork? its a chi can it just blend in?


The US authorities will demand list of inoculations etc., before you fly out of the country. Generally, once you can show the dog's passport, etc,, then there is not any hassle at the arrival end.


----------



## fmr pnw (May 31, 2015)

Hi Za,

In the US and here in CR (and Mexico), you need the following:

Proof of a rabies shot at least 30 days prior to the flight, but no more than 1 year prior. US recognizes 3 year rabies shots, but in the past, CR has not, and I'm not sure about Mexico

A health exam within 10 days of the date of the flight

a USDA form, which most vets in the US can provide, and which you request as part of that health exam

Check your specific airline for more things they may impose

Good luck!

saludos cordiales,
Gayle

ps: requirements are the same for a cat


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

For bringing a dog to the US, this is the official government web page of requirements. 

And note what _fmr pmw_ said about checking with your airline – they may have additional requirements and/or restrictions.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

fmr pnw said:


> Hi Za,
> 
> In the US and here in CR (and Mexico), you need the following:
> 
> ...


How bout on the Mexican side? Thanks in the info!!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

This is the official government information for bringing a dog or cat into Mexico, but people have had different experiences. There is a limit of two Fidos or Fluffies per person; if you have more, or if it’s a species other than dog or cat, you have to have other special permits to import them to Mexico.


----------

